

Internet Security and Heartbleed – HOB's full page ad in WSJ - JimA
http://www.hobsoft.com/news/news220414.jsp

======
JimA
These guys paid for a full time ad in the WSJ so their CEO could off on open
source software. Based on this content they need a better PR department.

